# Convert PDF to MOBI with Calibre



## Mycopsycho (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm new to the forum here and new to Kindl. I have some user manuals in PDF (non-DRM) that I want to convert to MOBI and load on my K3. I've tried Mobi Pocket Creator and the results were pretty good but I had a problem with some document "Notes" that came out in a lighter font. I then tried Calibre and had a bigger problem. Namely, Every time I selected a TOC link I was directed back to the title page. There was no problem paging through the document and the document "Notes" came out perfect. I've reviewed the Calibre user manual and this forum but can't seem to find anything relevant. Is this just an inherent problem with converting PDF files?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry that I can't help, but I love you user name - unquestionably a fun guy.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

For Calibre support, see:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=166

Mike


----------



## Mycopsycho (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. I've been through Calibre, forums, Google search, etc. and no luck.  So I'll stick with Mobi Pocket Creator (PDF -> PRC).  My user guides look good on the screen except for some of the notes.


----------



## tomasus (Apr 9, 2012)

You can also try to do your conversion here: http://www.mobi-to-pdf.com/ Good luck!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had the most success with emailing the PDF file as an attachment to my free Kindle email address with the word "convert" in the subject line. Amazon then emails me a link to the converted file. It only takes 1-2 minutes to get the link.


----------



## laurenhobs (Apr 18, 2012)

I have had some issues with Calibre but found it working OK once I tried it out couple times. Still cannot get it working properly with the pictures in my book. Can anyone help with that. I save the word file into HTML then import it and after the import pictures are upside down or show up in places they were not before.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

For a Word document, I would be tempted to leave out the HTML stage: save the document from Word as Rich Text (RTF) and convert that in Calibre.

If that doesn't help, Kovid Goyal (the writer of Calibre) tends to post over on MobileRead.


----------



## alexba (Feb 7, 2013)

And another option, a free online converter: http://kitpdf.com/. Simple to use and efficient.


----------

